# Taking a Detailing Sabbatical



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Over the past few weeks my time on detailing forums and time for detailing has become a bit more limited, and with the start of my PGDE teacher training course a week on Monday, I have decided that I will be taking a bit of sabbatical from detailing as my mind needs to be focussed elsewhere. Obviously I wont be stopping detailing altogether, I will always be keeping my eye in and will still be involved in detailing cars over the course of the next year, though the volume of cars I am involved in may well be a bit reduced. But what will certainly likely be reduced is the amount of time I have to dedicate to forums - something which when you answer a volume of PMs can take a lot of time, and unfortunately it is time that I will no longer have to spare. 

Having started a detailing business with Gordon at the start of the year, Defined Details, I will still be involved - something I was involved in starting and something I take great pride in so I certainly wont be leaving it all behind. But my public involvement on forums and the like is likely to be curtailed - partly because Detailing World no longer has the same appeal as it used to for me, I would rather use the limited time I do have to dedicate to detailing to concentrate on running the business I started with Gordon and posting up detailed posts that are hopefully still helpful to those who are interested. The jostling for detailing "fame" and lack of any real detail beyond "dirty car in, shiny car out" I find rather tiresome and a bit boring these days though alas, but I will still be watching from afar and keeping my ear to the ground in the world of detailing - something that will never leave me, but will have to largely be put on a back burner for now.

So - if you do send me a PM, and I take an age to get back to you... I'm not ignoring you, so please don't think that! It's just a case of finding the time to answer messages as well as writing the posts that I have always enjoyed writing - detailed writeups to try and share the fun of detailing. And I will answer given enough time! 

All the best and happy polishing :buffer:

Dave KG


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

see you soon Dave :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Something has got to give in your strenuous schedule Dave and you've got your priorities right. :thumb:

All the best for your teacher training course and don't be a stranger! 

Alan W


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

All the best with your training Dave! 

See you about soon.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Dave? :lol:










Enjoy yourself :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

All the best Dave, you were the one that inspired me on the detailing path and Gordon fuelled the fire. Hopefully catch up with you's soon.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Good luck for the future Dave. :thumb:

Dont play hard to get for too long 

Tony


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well I'm glad I got the chance to meet with you before you take your break; sometimes you just have to put yourself first so good on you; I hope the teaching goes well and your presence and wisdom will be missed. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Have fun Dave, any time you want a chat (teacher thing with the gf) or a curry drop us a text :thumb:

Its going to be a busy time, hopefully you will enjoy it as much as you do detailing cars.

GF has a tip for you, sending via text :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> ......lack of any real detail beyond "dirty car in, shiny car out" I find rather tiresome and a bit boring ....


Amen brother - good luck with the PGCE, will you be the first teacher to introduce 'detailing' to the curriculum. Does this mean and end to the machine polishing classes? Never got to get onto one!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Best of luck Dave


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm new to the forum and not met you, but the tutorials you've done and the posts you've made have been a massive source of much needed information.

Good luck with everything.:thumb:


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Good luck with the teaching course Dave ,and all the best for the future.No doubt we will see the odd post from you and thanks again for all your painstaking information that I have gleaned from you on this site :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Wish I'd seen this before reviving a thread in the wax section for your input.

Best of luck in your new career.:thumb:


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

All the best Dave, I am sure your input will be missed!

Look forward to catching up when/if I make my way over to your side of the world :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

So your going to use detailing world as much as iam...not sure what the aim of this thread is?.....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I wanted to quote these 3 posts Dave as maybe due to me coming back on here recently I noticed the lack of "Dave KG", i'm not sure at what point you began to post less Dave or somewhat lose the passion for DW but i've noticed it and sadly it's to the detriment of the forum although not your fault.



> Excellent as always Dave.
> 
> Just a real credit to the forum and detailers in general.
> 
> ...





> Thank you Detailing started out as a hobby for me, a long time ago on Detailing World when it was in its infancy and before a lot of the now "professionals" existed - a time when it was a case of sharing info for the fun of it rather than trying to make it a black box. It will always be my take on detailing, but a shame perhaps that I wont have much time to dedicate to forums or such like soon when my teaching course begins as that will be getting the lion's share of my time. I'll still be around, but alas, I doubt I'll miss what the forum has now become largely speaking. Its nice to see some of the enthusiasm still there though
> 
> Dave





> Thanks for taking the time to reply Dave.
> 
> I'm always intrigued to speak to people who are passionate about their chosen field, you can see them get excited and their voice changes when they start going on and on about that field, it's wonderful to watch and hear.
> 
> ...


Thanks for everything you've done for DW and detailing in general. Good luck and look after the OH! 

Gally


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Good luck dave.gordon still going to be on or is he going the same way.shame that ull not be on anymore or as much.dont let the fameboys bother you people see through them i do.and 1 thing before you go can you pm me them pads and polish again.ta


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Dave told me he is selling all but 2 of his waxes :doublesho































Joke :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

T4RFY said:


> So your going to use detailing world as much as iam...not sure what the aim of this thread is?.....


:wall: The aim of the thread is to let people know if they PM why I may not be as quick to get back to them, is that not clear to understand? And when one has been involved in something quite heavily, and then can no longer deciate the same level of time to it, it is nice, polite even, to inform people of why. I thought obvious politeness was clear, but alas not so hopefully this makes it a little clearer for anyone confused.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

T4RFY said:


> So your going to use detailing world as much as iam...not sure what the aim of this thread is?.....


Pretty obvious the aim IMO.

Not that Dave needs to explain himself, all the best Dave your a credit to detailing as a whole mate.

Gav


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Pretty obvious the aim IMO.
> 
> Not that Dave needs to explain himself, all the best Dave your a credit to detailing as a whole mate.
> 
> Gav


People having a pop because i didn't understand the whole complete 100% aim of this thread,obvious to you maybe!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the best wishes, I do hope I can still post some useful things, but I must give my all to my teacher training and certain other aspects of my life these days 



Alan W said:


> Something has got to give in your strenuous schedule Dave and you've got your priorities right. :thumb:
> 
> All the best for your teacher training course and don't be a stranger!
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan - priorities indeed, both career and also personal and certain things in my life deserve a lot more than I have been dedicating to them of late, but recent events put a lot of things into perspective 



johnnyguitar said:


> Amen brother - good luck with the PGCE, will you be the first teacher to introduce 'detailing' to the curriculum. Does this mean and end to the machine polishing classes? Never got to get onto one!


I will be at less of them, but Gorodn will be continuing them in Scotland and hopefully we can get folk to pick up the Midlands ones and take them over from us...



malky christie said:


> Good luck with the teaching course Dave ,and all the best for the future.No doubt we will see the odd post from you and thanks again for all your painstaking information that I have gleaned from you on this site :thumb:


I'll hopefully still get to put my writeups up, and answer a few questions here and there - will be strange not to be a part of DW in the same way, but you do have to see your priorities alas... hopefully the posts will remain useful 



chrisc said:


> Good luck dave.gordon still going to be on or is he going the same way.shame that ull not be on anymore or as much.dont let the fameboys bother you people see through them i do.and 1 thing before you go can you pm me them pads and polish again.ta


Gordon will be continuing, and will be stuck with me as well, although not quite as often - I'll still be detailing, but will have less time to talk about it. I'll fire a PM off after the writeup I'm doing mate :thumb:



matt1263 said:


> Dave told me he is selling all but 2 of his waxes :doublesho
> 
> Joke :lol:


Not selling - but I will be giving quite a few away


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Not selling - but I will be giving quite a few away


You should put them up for highest bidder and donate to charity instead :thumb:

But good luck with the teaching course


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck with the teaching Dave, rather you than me!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dave im sure you will be great at teaching as you are at detailing also why your classes were so popular explained everything so well hope you do find a little time to keep some posts going dont do a l200steve as he is missed aswell anyway im sure i will be up in scotland some point soon so hopefully catch up then my turn to get the steak :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

cotter said:


> Good luck with the teaching Dave, rather you than me!


Yup, 8 hours with a rotary might not seem so bad after all.

I'm sure you will enjoy it and it will be massively rewarding.:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Dave,

I hope all goes well with your teacher training course. 

I am sure that it will and you will make a wonderful teacher, I am sure of it. You actually remind me a lot of one of my teachers at primary school who was passionate about maths and science and really kindled my interest in those subjects.

To be honest, what this country needs is more teachers like yourself!

Cheers

Adam


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Can I ask Dave, what are you going to teach? And what happens to your detailing buisness?

You will be missed on here for sure. All the best.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

GoodFella33 said:


> Dave im sure you will be great at teaching as you are at detailing also why your classes were so popular explained everything so well hope you do find a little time to keep some posts going dont do a l200steve as he is missed aswell anyway im sure i will be up in scotland some point soon so hopefully catch up then my turn to get the steak :thumb:


Cheers Lee - and I am sure that I will catch up with you soon. Let me know when you are up on Scotland! :thumb:



wylie coyote said:


> Yup, 8 hours with a rotary might not seem so bad after all.
> 
> I'm sure you will enjoy it and it will be massively rewarding.:thumb:


I'm sure some of the classes will be just as challenging as a Porsche Cayenne with severe defects and sticky paint.... :lol:



Adam D said:


> Dave,
> 
> I hope all goes well with your teacher training course.
> 
> ...


Cheers Adam, I do hope so - and I hope my passion for detailing will translate to my passion for teaching as well 



tuggers said:


> Can I ask Dave, what are you going to teach? And what happens to your detailing buisness?
> 
> You will be missed on here for sure. All the best.


Physics, secondary level. The business goeds on, Gordon will drive it forward hopefully and I will still be around


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gally said:


> I wanted to quote these 3 posts Dave as maybe due to me coming back on here recently I noticed the lack of "Dave KG", i'm not sure at what point you began to post less Dave or somewhat lose the passion for DW but i've noticed it and sadly it's to the detriment of the forum although not your fault.
> 
> Thanks for everything you've done for DW and detailing in general. Good luck and look after the OH!
> 
> Gally


Cheers Gally  The forum has become what the forum has become... I wil certainly miss aspects of detailing, though as above, there are aspects of DW I will not miss - and many of us, I imagine especially the "old school" will know what I mean here. But as long as folk are happy, that is what counts at the end of the day.

I'll still have a writeup or ten to do, and they will be in my traditional format for those who are still interested - certain things never change


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Cheers Gally  The forum has become what the forum has become... I wil certainly miss aspects of detailing, though as above, there are aspects of DW I will not miss - and many of us, I imagine especially the "old school" will know what I mean here. But as long as folk are happy, that is what counts at the end of the day.
> 
> I'll still have a writeup or ten to do, and they will be in my traditional format for those who are still interested - certain things never change


Sadly most things evolve and change and in the 3+ years I've been a member most of the "old school" have moved on and now your'e joining them, you will be missed but your valueable contributions remain on record to remind the old codgers like me and to enlighten many a newcomer. Thanks for sharing your skills and good luck in all that you do.
:thumb:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Hi Dave

Firstly, thankyou for all your input and expertise you have shared with all of us. 

I am not that long a member, so don't perhaps know what people mean about the 'old' DW . It must be difficult to run a forum, as you must have to make certain compromises in order to keep people on the site as long as possible.

I wish you all the best for the teaching, and am glad that you will still be involved with the business and write-ups. Thanks again for all the advice you have given. 

Cheers fella! :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dave,can you please stop banging on about the way the forum used to be and the "old school" folk as it's starting to make me feel old - we're not ready to be doddling about in volvos yet! Oh no wait.... :lol:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Best of luck with everything Dave, sometimes you do have to take stock and trim down aspects of life in order to focus on others. Nobody can begrudge that :thumb:

You've been fairly instrumental in developing my abilities, but more importantly my interest, in detailing. It started off with your excellent guides, then I was lucky enough to attend one of your classes, and ever since then it's been an addiction! Unlike other addictions though, there's something to show at the end of it (sore arms and an empty wallet...I jest )

So, before I ramble on for too much longer, thanks for all your input and expertise, and hopefully there'll be more to come at some point.

Best of luck,

Andrew


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Dave.

Alan


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Good luck Dave. You have given so much to the world of detailing and have been a source of inspiration to many people over the years.
I was lucky enough to attend one of your machine polishing classes and I can truly say it was one of the best £65 I have ever spent.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Good lock mate, remember when one of the wee ****s riles you up wrap a finishing pad or washing mit on your knuckles before punching them so you dont leave evidence:lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck with the teaching lark Dave.

Im sure you will keep popping in because your advice has helped so many people me included and im sure you PM inbox must be flooded with questions.

Keep the studio threads going i love the amount of effort you put in your write ups..

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Clark said:


> Dave,can you please stop banging on about the way the forum used to be and the "old school" folk as it's starting to make me feel old - we're not ready to be doddling about in volvos yet! Oh no wait.... :lol:


Get out of it............. You cant be much older than 25!!!!

Must be the lack of natural light not ageing you... lol :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

It was good to meet you (and Gordon) at the recent Midlands detailing day - you're a top man, and it's easy to see why. Good luck in the future...

T


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

You have been and will remain as an asset to both this forum and the detailing world in general. Your detailing guides will remain as a help and inspiration to all.

*Good luck in you teaching course and subsequent career Dave*


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave, All the best mate:thumb: Don't be a complete stranger though. Pop in when you can


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree I was having a chat with someone and I have to agree yourself, Epoch, L200 Steve were the people who inspired me to push myself, but I have to agree its gotten a bit stagnant recently to the point we are thinking of a detailing club where we can start pushinh forward what we can do You will be missed and I am still going to bug you on FB lol!!!! you cant get away that easily, plus when u coming over for B&B?!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> I agree I was having a chat with someone and I have to agree yourself, Epoch, L200 Steve were the people who inspired me to push myself, but I have to agree its gotten a bit stagnant recently to the point we are thinking of a detailing club where we can start pushinh forward what we can do You will be missed and I am still going to bug you on FB lol!!!! you cant get away that easily, plus when u coming over for B&B?!!!


I'll be over on holiday soon, and for some good old detailing banter as well :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

the spare room is already made up lad!! just bring some Iron Brew with you!!! also have a look at NI as this might interest you your thread made me ginally put an idea I had into motion....


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Hope the PGDE goes well Dave, if it's true that rewards are a consequence of efforts i'm certain you'll do well and i wish you every success, i'm sure more than a few people will miss your infectious enthusiasm, luckily (for me) i was one of the last to make yours and Gordons Midlands classes and i'm glad that i got in before your sabbatical.

Take Care:thumb:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> The jostling for detailing "fame" and lack of any real detail beyond "dirty car in, shiny car out" I find rather tiresome and a bit boring these days though alas,


There's one pro on here who's guilty of that. Never witnessed him post a single 50/50 pic, in all the write-ups he's posted here.

Dave, has DefinedDetails got a website? Good luck with the teacher training course :thumb:


----------



## juicy 666 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just like to say that i am a :newbie: well and truely but your guides have been my only reading material for the last few weeks while i started doing my car! so in that light i would like to say thank you very very much for your help and advice. Good luck with the Teachering and i look forward to seeing more of your guides when they materialise!

All the best and best of luck!:thumb:


----------



## C43AMG (Jun 3, 2006)

juicy 666 said:


> Just like to say that i am a :newbie: well and truely but your guides have been my only reading material for the last few weeks while i started doing my car! so in that light i would like to say thank you very very much for your help and advice. Good luck with the Teachering and i look forward to seeing more of your guides when they materialise!
> 
> All the best and best of luck!:thumb:


Same here, all the success in the future. :wave:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good luck with the teacher training Dave I am sure you will do well with it. From all my years on DW you have been getting 25 hours out of each day so its no surprise that something has to give and obviously your future career has to take precedence. 

As an old hand myself, having been on the detailing scene even before DW started I am aware that there is some apathy amongst UK detailers of late. I personally feel this is due to detailing having reached a plateau. Not a lot of 'new' things have emerged on the scene for a few years now. I don't mean products or equipment as marketing budgets will always ensure the next 'best' wax is always available!

I mean with detailing itself. A 50/50 5-6 years ago was pretty amazing, now they are common place. Nothing has moved on i.e what we could do back then we can do now. Wet sanding well even thats old hat now. New products may make the process easier but ultimatly the same finishes we can achieve now could be achieved back then too. We could of course argue all day that the latest polishes create a better look, and I wouldn't disagree with you but its so slight well its not the breakthrough that people crave imo. 

I feel its this that is creating apathy in UK detailing and in turn manifests itself as detailing world forums not being like they were 'back in the day.

Dave you have put your life and sould into DW and for that we are truly thankful. I think its also fair to say you too have benefitted from DW. 

Best of luck in your endeavours and I know it won't be long before we see you again:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Dave,

Your passion and enthusiasm for your subject will be passed onto your students, there is no doubt.

And to be honest, I would rather have you teaching potential physicists and engineers who will then stay in this country and make us a strong engineering/exporting country once again!

Adam


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Good luck with the teacher training Dave I am sure you will do well with it. From all my years on DW you have been getting 25 hours out of each day so its no surprise that something has to give and obviously your future career has to take precedence.
> 
> As an old hand myself, having been on the detailing scene even before DW started I am aware that there is some apathy amongst UK detailers of late. I personally feel this is due to detailing having reached a plateau. Not a lot of 'new' things have emerged on the scene for a few years now. I don't mean products or equipment as marketing budgets will always ensure the next 'best' wax is always available!
> 
> ...


Brazo,

Off topic I know, but perhaps if would be good to have some people like DaveKG (and others that don't use the site so much) to do guest reviews etc occasionally rather than loose their input on DW completely?

Just a suggestion.:thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Good luck Dave, I remember you offering me advice on the Megs Forum before DW. Got to agree with what Brazo has said, detailing was very new to the UK when DW started and remember reading posts about this amazing tool called a porter cable that needed a transformer and changing the plug over and stuff like that on the Megs forum before DQ started, now everyman and his dog is knocking out paintwork corrections. There is only so much that can be done. Am I imagining it or did DW start after there was some sort of dispute on the Megs forum that kick started DW?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good luck with it Dave.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Dave,

I really appreciate you telling us why you will not be here so much. Although I was not here 'in the good old' days when DW started, you have massively contributed to my enthusiasm for this hobby. I loved doing the basic course with you up in Dundee a year ago to this month. Sometimes I just want to grab this hobby and experiment like mad and see what happens. I'm guessing the 'early days' on here were all about that. I don't care who the best detailers are, I just want to learn and play, but in the interests of time I want to take my lead from the 'inspirers' on this bb. This is just a pastime for me, and that's part of the beauty of it. I just wish I had more time for it, and the UK weather supported the hobby more! You'll always be someone who has inspired so any occasional motivational posts from you will still be greatly appreciated.
In fact, time permitting, if you and/or Gordon still offer the occasional assisted detail I might drive up to Scotland again to learn loads more when we all have enough time. Enjoy the teaching, alas it will not reward financially as much as you undoubtedly deserve, but I hope it is richly rewarding for you.

Best Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

PootleFlump said:


> Good luck Dave, I remember you offering me advice on the Megs Forum before DW. Got to agree with what Brazo has said, detailing was very new to the UK when DW started and remember reading posts about this amazing tool called a porter cable that needed a transformer and changing the plug over and stuff like that on the Megs forum before DQ started, now everyman and his dog is knocking out paintwork corrections. There is only so much that can be done. Am I imagining it or did DW start after there was some sort of dispute on the Megs forum that kick started DW?


Something like that

Yes I too recall you, Pugoman, someone called kicking griffin??? , Grizzle, Andyc, the chap on here with the mini (sorry forget your name but it was actually you who inspred me to get a pc!) and many more!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck dave :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

All the best Dave!.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Best of luck with whatever you do Dave. Your writeups and Guides have inspired both myself and I`m sure many many others.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Best of luck Dave with your Teacher Training. Thanks for all the help that you and Gordon have given me over the past few years and its always great to meet up with you and detail cars.
You are already a great teacher in your Detailing Courses so I am sure you will make a great School Teacher as well.
Alex


----------

